# KMC X10 SL - Gold or Silver ?



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

The gold chain is said to have the ti nitride coating while, the silver does not.

Anybody try both? Is there a difference in performance?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

racerick said:


> The gold chain is said to have the ti nitride coating while, the silver does not.
> 
> Anybody try both? Is there a difference in performance?


I have and they both perform equally well.....
IMHO, the gold is just the


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> I have and they both perform equally well.....
> IMHO, the gold is just the


Me on the other hand i can't stay any disco-style items. I prefer the stealth look. Bu they perfrom equally as well.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

The gold looks nice when new, but once it's gotten dirty a few times, it just looks rusty.

Silver for me.


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

I tried both but it's the x9, both shifts well.
The ti nitride coating protects it better from rust.
If you keep your chain lubed then it really doesn't matter.
I just ordered my second gold because they cost the same 
as the silver and I rather have something extra against rust
because I don't saturate my chain with lube.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I got the gold on an impulse, since I had silver last time. I usually prefer a low-key look, but I have to admit I love the gold.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks everybody - silver it is - i prefer the stealth look too nino  

ive got a gold one now, but getting new rings and cassette, so i want a new chain along with ...


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

F3rg, the dinner plates I eat on are dirtier than that bike.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Kyle2834 said:


> F3rg, the dinner plates I eat on are dirtier than that bike.


Freshly cleaned for pics. It's usually pretty caked in those areas.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Kyle2834 said:


> the dinner plates I eat on are dirtier than that bike.


That's nothing to brag about :nono:


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Sure it is, at this point my immune system can handle anything, even tap water from Mexico.


----------



## Neuroklinika (Sep 12, 2013)

LMAO, nice 1!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a new Silver SL on the Bike, a new Gold SL in the tool box. Nice to have an extra chain. Think I like the Silver look myself.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a red & black version that still has a bit of life left. Looks great, but Captain Obvious should have warned me that the black makes it hard to tell if it is dirty or not. Doh!

Next one will be silver.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Titanium cold welds to other metals. This increases the friction of your drive train. Titanium does not cold weld to TiNi. If you can find the chain tool that uses TiNi parts you will be amazed at how freely it turns it's like it uses ball bearings. You would think they would put their name on their tools.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

How do you guys feel about the DLC coated chains? I'm buying another chain (or 2) and have been looking at them. And thanks for the head's up phlegm. I'll keep that in mind when buying.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't say either way about DLC. Hard to know if it equates to real-world longevity or not.

I will say that the presentation on the KMC stuff is unreal. Comes in a box, looks like jewelry (and might as well be for the cost), and it works.

"DLC" could be "BS", but I'm a fan of their chains in general though.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been using their chains for 6-7 years now. I'm very happy with the product/quality. In fact for the last 2-3 years I've been using the X11SL Ti Ni on both my 2 x 10 bikes with great results. I'm just wondering if the DLC premium can be justified over buying 2 non-DLC chains for the same price.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> I've been using their chains for 6-7 years now. I'm very happy with the product/quality. In fact for the last 2-3 years I've been using the X11SL Ti Ni on both my 2 x 10 bikes with great results. I'm just wondering if the DLC premium can be justified over buying 2 non-DLC chains for the same price.


I agree, very pleased with the quality, but can't make a call on DLC. I think their lightest chains incorporate DLC by default, so you effectively get it for "free" (I should use double quotes here to emphasize the cost).


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the DLC and the gold x10SL. I used them on my road bike.

The coating on both would start to wear on the inner plates after a few months. I would think that its from rubbing against the front derailleur when shifting.


----------

